# Fantastic 4 Star Alba Poses Nude for Playboy



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

http://sheendigital.com/alba/

OMG! That is hot!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BOIOIOIOIINNNNG!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Man is she SMOOOOOOOKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:toofunny: :toofunny:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

SHe really gets the blood pumping, HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

she's really stunning... thanks for the peek :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not for the older guys in the group, that is for sure....Too hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The saddest part is that I am so jaded that I opened the link and knew what was going to happen already.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

who didn't, don't be a spoiler 

damn she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

GET ME ALL EXCITTED LIKE THAT DAMNIT


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

stunning is the only word


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I need a cigarette... and I don't even smoke...

8)


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I know her husband!


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

i guess even at my age people do dumb things!!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I need an inhaler....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Pass the Charmin please.
I was half alseep when I clicked on it, but it woke me up for a few seconds.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

:withstupid: Wow.....got my heart pumping!!!!


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

:shake:

damn it that's twice!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

She is one FINNEE AHHH DAMN


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

"She's got a bangin' hot ***!"


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I need an inhaler....


definitly in top ten nodak quotes :lol: thats funny


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

shes so f'n hot, she woke up my whole house!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats a really mean trick


----------

